# macintosh portable 1989



## chuivert (17 Janvier 2004)

Je vien de recuperer un macintosh portable de 1989 mai je ne c pa commen le demarrer besoin d'aide!!!!!


----------



## iMax (18 Janvier 2004)

Aucune idée...

Vas voir dans "Jurassic Macs", tu trouveras peut-être la réponse à ta question...


----------



## chuivert (18 Janvier 2004)

dsl mai je sui nouvo ds le domaine mac et sur le site.
kes ke "jurrasic macs"???


----------



## Nephou (18 Janvier 2004)

<blockquote><font class="small"> chuivert a demandé:</font><hr />
kes ke "jurrasic macs"??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]
cest un fil de discussion juste un peu plus bas sur la page daccueil des forums


----------



## powerbook867 (19 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Aucune idée...
> 
> Vas voir dans "Jurassic Macs", tu trouveras peut-être la réponse à ta question...



Ca au moins c'est de l'humour constructive....


----------



## ficelle (19 Janvier 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Ca au moins c'est de l'humour constructive....



pas vu d'humour dans la reponse de imax, juste un bon conseil !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









le portable fait il quand meme son bruit de demarrage ?
le disque tourne t'il ?
a+


----------



## kertruc (20 Janvier 2004)

chuivert a dit:
			
		

> dsl mai je sui nouvo ds le domaine mac et sur le site.
> kes ke "jurrasic macs"???



Je te conseille trois choses :

- Aller faire un tour sur Jurassic Mac
- Télécharger Mactracker
- Écrire en français de France, de Suisse, de Belgique ou du Québec, t'as le choix


----------



## FANREM (21 Janvier 2004)

chuivert a dit:
			
		

> Je vien de recuperer un macintosh portable de 1989 mai je ne c pa commen le demarrer besoin d'aide!!!!!


C'est quel modele ?
En theorie il demarre a partir d'une disquette systeme (syst 7 ?)


----------



## vincmyl (21 Janvier 2004)

Cool le premier Mac portable


----------



## Oizo (21 Janvier 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> C'est quel modele ?
> En theorie il demarre a partir d'une disquette systeme (syst 7 ?)



Le Macintosh Portable a un disque dur de 40 Mo d'origine. Il peut démarrer sur disquette aussi et du système 6.0.5 au système 7.5.5.


----------



## Langellier (23 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même à la maison.
hélas, c'est le seul de ma collection qui ne marche pas. Une revendeur me dit que la carte mère est morte. En attendant j'ai récupéré le lecteur de disquettes interne qui me manquait sur un autre ordinateur. Hélas je ne peux pas faire grand chose du disque dur, car on m'a expliqué que sur les portables ils sont auto alimentés alors que ce n'est pas le cas pour les ordi de bureau (la nappe n'est pas la même).N'ayant pas d'autres portables... Si cela intéresse qqn (?). J'aurai bien voulu pourtant le faire revivre. Si qqn avait cette carte mère, j'essaierais de ma lancer dans le démontage et... remontage !
Il me semble qu'il était livré avec système 6.
voir
http://www.histoire-apple.com/quickgallery.html?where=portable.html


----------



## mad'doc (23 Janvier 2004)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai le même à la maison.
> hélas, c'est le seul de ma collection qui ne marche pas. Une revendeur me dit que la carte mère est morte. En attendant j'ai récupéré le lecteur de disquettes interne qui me manquait sur un autre ordinateur. Hélas je ne peux pas faire grand chose du disque dur, car on m'a expliqué que sur les portables ils sont auto alimentés alors que ce n'est pas le cas pour les ordi de bureau (la nappe n'est pas la même).N'ayant pas d'autres portables... Si cela intéresse qqn (?). J'aurai bien voulu pourtant le faire revivre. Si qqn avait cette carte mère, j'essaierais de ma lancer dans le démontage et... remontage !
> Il me semble qu'il était livré avec système 6.
> ...


C'est dommage: lors d'une foire à tout informatique, j'ai vu un vendeur de matériel divers qui vendait un lot de 2 modèles de ce portable pour une dizaine d'euros...
L'un fonctionnant, l'autre pour pièces.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (24 Janvier 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> C'est dommage: lors d'une foire à tout informatique, j'ai vu un vendeur de matériel divers qui vendait un lot de 2 modèles de ce portable pour une dizaine d'euros...
> L'un fonctionnant, l'autre pour pièces.



Les foires informatiques avec du vieux matos sont de plus en plus rares ...


----------



## mad'doc (24 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> melaure]
> 
> Les foires informatiques avec du vieux matos sont de plus en plus rares ...


Il y en a une annuelle près de chez moi qui a de plus en plus d'adeptes et de visiteurs tous les ans.
Par contre, au niveau Mac, c'est pas encore ça.


----------



## [Jurassic]melaure (25 Janvier 2004)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Il y en a une annuelle près de chez moi qui a de plus en plus d'adeptes et de visiteurs tous les ans.
> Par contre, au niveau Mac, c'est pas encore ça.



Si tu me trouves deux joysticks pour Amstrad 6128 et deux autres pour Amiga 500 je suis preneur


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2004)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> j'ai le même à la maison.
> hélas, c'est le seul de ma collection qui ne marche pas. Une revendeur me dit que la carte mère est morte. En attendant j'ai récupéré le lecteur de disquettes interne qui me manquait sur un autre ordinateur. Hélas je ne peux pas faire grand chose du disque dur, car on m'a expliqué que sur les portables ils sont auto alimentés alors que ce n'est pas le cas pour les ordi de bureau (la nappe n'est pas la même).N'ayant pas d'autres portables... Si cela intéresse qqn (?). J'aurai bien voulu pourtant le faire revivre. Si qqn avait cette carte mère, j'essaierais de ma lancer dans le démontage et... remontage !
> Il me semble qu'il était livré avec système 6.
> ...



J'en ai vu une diazaine au bord de la route il y a deux ans... J'aurais du en récupérer un....


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (25 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai vu une diazaine au bord de la route il y a deux ans... J'aurais du en récupérer un....



T'aurais dû en récupérer 10 oui !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(et les distribuer sur ce forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## iMax (25 Janvier 2004)

[Jurassic a dit:
			
		

> Cham]
> 
> T'aurais dû en récupérer 10 oui !!!
> 
> ...



Si j'avais su... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Même un, ce n'était pas simple à transporter sur le scooter


----------



## [Jurassic] Cham (25 Janvier 2004)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Même un, ce n'était pas simple à transporter sur le scooter



LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'imagine la scène.


----------



## Trauko (28 Janvier 2004)

chuivert a dit:
			
		

> Je vien de recuperer un macintosh portable de 1989 mai je ne c pa commen le demarrer besoin d'aide!!!!!



salut,  sur ces modeles il y a un probleme de non demarrage du a ue la batterie est morte.

J'ai procedé comme suit :

1. debrancher la batterie
2. debrancher la pile 9v (qui se trouve sur l'emplacement collé a la batterie )
3. brancher un adaptateur secteur de 9 volts dans la "fiche" dedié a la batterie 9v. (moi j'utilise un de premier prix ou l'ont peut regler le voltage et la polarité acheté en grande surface)
4. brancher l'alim du portable
5. un petit coup de pouce sur la poignée et il va demarrer.

Je te conseille de enlever les eventuelles cartes de memoire avant l'essayer.

je suis a ta disposition pour toute autre question.


----------



## iMax (28 Janvier 2004)

Attention de pas faire griller la bête avec un mauvais voltage ou en inversant les polarités...


----------



## Trauko (29 Janvier 2004)

c'est clair sinon tu en fais du caramel avec


----------



## Langellier (30 Juin 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Hélas je ne peux pas faire grand chose du disque dur, car on m'a expliqué que sur les portables ils sont auto alimentés alors que ce n'est pas le cas pour les ordi de bureau (la nappe n'est pas la même).








N'y aurait-il pas moyen d'utiliser ces disques SCSI dans des lecteurs externes ? Car j'ai l'impression que c'est la même connectique que celle des ordinateurs portables plus récents dont les disques peuvent être mis dans des lecteurs externes usb.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2011)

Langellier a dit:


> N'y aurait-il pas moyen d'utiliser ces disques SCSI dans des lecteurs externes ? Car j'ai l'impression que c'est la même connectique que celle des ordinateurs portables plus récents dont les disques peuvent être mis dans des lecteurs externes usb.



Même si le connecteur est le même, les boîtiers USB sont fait pour mettre des disques IDE/ATA, pas des SCSI, à part tout griller, tu n'aurais aucun résultat !


----------



## Langellier (2 Août 2012)

Trauko a dit:


> salut,  sur ces modeles il y a un probleme de non demarrage du a ue la batterie est morte.
> J'ai procedé comme suit :
> 1. debrancher la batterie
> 2. debrancher la pile 9v (qui se trouve sur l'emplacement collé a la batterie )
> ...


Ne peut-on pas mettre 5 piles de 1,5 volts en série en lieu et place de la batterie ?
Resterait à connaître la polarité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2012)

Langellier a dit:


> N'y aurait-il pas moyen d'utiliser ces disques SCSI dans des lecteurs externes ? Car j'ai l'impression que c'est la même connectique que celle des ordinateurs portables plus récents dont les disques peuvent être mis dans des lecteurs externes usb.





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Même si le connecteur est le même, les boîtiers USB sont fait pour mettre des disques IDE/ATA, pas des SCSI, à part tout griller, tu n'aurais aucun résultat !



Et en plus, si tu regardes mieux, tu verras que la connectique n'est pas la même, ton disque SCSI, c'est 40 broches plus 8 (dont 6 pour le sélecteur de N° SCSI), alors qu'un disque IDE de 2,5 pouces, c'est 47 broches plus 4 (l'absence d'une broche dans la rangée du bas servant de détrompeur, les 4 broches de droite ne servant généralement pas).



Langellier a dit:


> Ne peut-on pas mettre 5 piles de 1,5 volts en série en lieu et place de la batterie ?
> Resterait à connaître la polarité.



Euuuh  Il n'y aurait pas plus simple ?


----------



## Langellier (2 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et en plus, si tu regardes mieux, tu verras que la connectique n'est pas la même, ton disque SCSI, c'est 40 broches plus 8 (dont 6 pour le sélecteur de N° SCSI), alors qu'un disque IDE de 2,5 pouces, c'est 47 broches plus 4 (l'absence d'une broche dans la rangée du bas servant de détrompeur, les 4 broches de droite ne servant généralement pas).
> 
> 
> 
> Euuuh  Il n'y aurait pas plus simple ?


On m'a expliqué que le mac portable ne démarre pas sans sa batterie (7,5 V). Or une si vieille batterie ne prend plus la charge. Je me suis dit que si je mettais des piles de façon à obtenir ces 7,5 volts branchés sur les connecteurs de la batterie, le mac portable devrait démarrer. La pile fait 9 volts et a donc un voltage trop élevé pour remplacer la batterie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2012)

Langellier a dit:


> On m'a expliqué que le mac portable ne démarre pas sans sa batterie (7,5 V). Or une si vieille batterie ne prend plus la charge. Je me suis dit que si je mettais des piles de façon à obtenir ces 7,5 volts branchés sur les connecteurs de la batterie, le mac portable devrait démarrer. La pile fait 9 volts et a donc un voltage trop élevé pour remplacer la batterie.



7,5 volts ? De quelle batterie tu parles, là ? parce qu'à ma connaissance, le Mac Portable n'a que deux batteries : une 6,5 volts, la batterie principale, et une de 9 volts (celle de la PRam) 

Tu dois confondre, 7,5 volts, c'est la tension du chargeur, mais la batterie, c'est 6,5 volts. Par ailleurs, si tu mets des piles, et que tu branches le Mac sur secteur, tu vas tout bousiller, parce que la tension de recharge va s'appliquer sur les piles, les faire chauffer, gonfler, et au mieux fuir, au pire exploser.




Et si tu mets des piles sans brancher le Mac, elles vont se vider si vite qu'il n'auras sans doute même pas le temps de finir de démarrer (sans compter que faire du 6,5 volts avec des piles &#8230; ).


----------



## Langellier (2 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 7,5 volts ? De quelle batterie tu parles, là ? parce qu'à ma connaissance, le Mac Portable n'a que deux batteries : une 6,5 volts, la batterie principale, et une de 9 volts (celle de la PRam)
> 
> Tu dois confondre, 7,5 volts, c'est la tension du chargeur, mais la batterie, c'est 6,5 volts. Par ailleurs, si tu mets des piles, et que tu branches le Mac sur secteur, tu vas tout bousiller, parce que la tension de recharge va s'appliquer sur les piles, les faire chauffer, gonfler, et au mieux fuir, au pire exploser.
> 
> ...


Merci pour ces renseignements précieux.
Il faut s'y résigner : impossible de faire quoi que ce soit avec un mac portable dont la batterie ne prend plus la charge.
NB : Pour recharger la batterie, je mets l'ordinateur sous tension (power adaptater) (pendant plusieurs heures) avec pile et batterie en place. La batterie chauffe, c'est qu'elle réagit, au-moins !


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Août 2012)

Après vérification, par "sealed lead acid battery", il faut entendre "batterie au plomb scellée", donc, je ne vois pas comment ça peut être une batterie de 6,5 volts, je pense que 6,5 volts, c'est la tension à vide, mesurée sur une batterie chargée à bloc, mais normalement, sa tension nominale doit être de 6 volts.

Par contre, je n'ai pas une idée très précise de ses dimensions ni de sa capacité. Je me demande si, sur ce site, tu ne pourrais pas trouver quelque-chose de suffisamment compact pour pouvoir la mettre à la place de la tienne ? Un produit de ce genre, par exemple.

Fais un test en branchant une alim 6V continu à la place de ta batterie, si ça fonctionne, alors essaie le site des 1001 piles voir s'ils n'ont pas un truc qui ferait l'affaire (d'origine, c'est une batterie au plomb, donc à la rigueur, tu peux faire avec du Ni-Cd, mais évite le Ni-MH, je pense qu'il ne résisterait pas au courant de charge.

Sinon, ils n'ont rien dans l'Orne, mais ils ont un magasin à Caen, ça ne doit pas être si loin que ça de chez toi ! Si tu leur porte ta vieille batterie, normalement ils peuvent te la reconditionner !


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Août 2012)

*HS!!*
Récemment, j'ai vaguement le même problème avec mon LC475 à Narbonne : pile étant morte, la machine Bingue, mais pas de vidéo, et l'OS ne se lance pas. 

Sur le web, j'ai trouvé le conseil suivant : allumer la machine, attendre quelque secondes, puis éteindre et rallumer aussitôt, en croisant les doigts pour que l'énergie résiduelle dans la carte permette à l'ordi de démarrer. 
Sur mon LC, ça marche à merveille. 

Peut-être y-t'il quelque chose du même genre à tenter sur ton portable.  
Non, mais en fait, j'ai mal lu, du coup, j'ai mal compris. Tout ça n'a rien à voir. Rien :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Récemment, j'ai vaguement le même problème avec mon LC475 à Narbonne : pile étant morte, la machine Bingue, mais pas de vidéo, et l'OS ne se lance pas.
> 
> Sur le web, j'ai trouvé le conseil suivant : allumer la machine, attendre quelque secondes, puis éteindre et rallumer aussitôt, en croisant les doigts pour que l'énergie résiduelle dans la carte permette à l'ordi de démarrer.
> Sur mon LC, ça marche à merveille.
> ...



Non, le problème est autre, toi, c'est la batterie de la PRam (problème connu sur les Mac IIfx, PowerMac 6100 et LC475), lui, c'est la batterie principale.


----------



## Langellier (3 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, le problème est autre, toi, c'est la batterie de la PRam (problème connu sur les Mac IIfx, PowerMac 6100 et LC475), lui, c'est la batterie principale.


Ayant un testeur de pile et un voltmètre, je m'aperçois que la batterie fait maintenant 6 volts ; mais l'ordinateur ne démarre pas pour autant. Si j'ai bien compris, après branchement et ouverture de l'ordinateur il suffit normalement d'appuyer sur une touche pour qu'il démarre.

NB à propos du LC475, le mien nécessite également de basculer à 2 reprises d'interrupteur pour obtenir un démarrage.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Août 2012)

Cette fois-ci, j'espère que je ne suis pas hors sujet  




			
				http://lowendmac.com/pb/macintosh-portable.html a dit:
			
		

> You can use a PowerBook 100-series AC adapter to run the Portable without the internal lead-acid battery. However, you will lose PRAM settings if you unplug the power (date, time, cache size, etc.)




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h25 ----------




Langellier a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, après branchement et ouverture de l'ordinateur il suffit normalement d'appuyer sur une touche pour qu'il démarre.



Il semblerait : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LAosV-Hh3E


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2012)

Langellier a dit:


> Ayant un testeur de pile et un voltmètre, je m'aperçois que la batterie fait maintenant 6 volts ; mais l'ordinateur ne démarre pas pour autant.



Ben si la batterie est morte  J'ai ici une pile lithium (3,6 volts nominal, ancienne pile PRam de mon PowerMac G4) qui indique 3,7 volts au voltmètre  À vide, mais dès que je lui mets la moindre charge, ça tombe à 0


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Août 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> dès que je lui mets la moindre charge, ça tombe à 0


Ha bien j'en apprend tous les jours :casse:

Ça expliquerait peut-être les problèmes de pile rechargeable que je rencontre de temps en temps avec mon couple de dents bleues alors que mon multimètre indique des piles chargées. :rateau:

Merci pascal


----------



## Galloupiote (23 Août 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Un déterrage de sujet qui tombe à pic.

En effet j'ai récupéré un portable il y a quelque mois à la déchèterie sans le chargeur sinon ça aurait été trop simple. Je viens de commander toutes les pièces pour un essai de remise en état, condensateurs (car beaucoup sur la carte mère ont coulé), et une nouvelle batterie.
Les différent éléments qui la compose se trouve toujours sur le net. Elle est composé de trois accu au plomb de 2V et 5,0Ah. Sur le site de Conrad il sont en vente il y a même pour moins cher une version déjà monté qui va bien il faut "juste" couper tout le plastique qui dépasse pour qu'elle rentre dans le boîtier d'origine.

Petit conseil en manipulant la batterie, il faut penser à bien isoler les cosses pour éviter de les toucher, car 5A c'est la mort assuré.

effets du courant sur le corps humain

J'espère réussir à le refaire fonctionner un jour

Sijnon pour le disque dur c'est un scsi avec des broches en moins, j'avais trouvé sur le net en sujet sur comment faire un adaptateur, il y a les fils de la masse qu'il faut supprimer (je pense).


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2012)

Galluopiote a dit:


> Petit conseil en manipulant la batterie, il faut penser à bien isoler les cosses pour éviter de les toucher, car 5A c'est la mort assuré.
> 
> effets du courant sur le corps humain



T'inquiètes pas trop, 5A sous 2 volts continus, ça fait 10 watts, c'est pas ça qui va te tuer, tu ne le sentiras même pas, sur la page de ton lien, c'est 5A sous 250V alternatifs, là, on est à 1,25Kw, c'est une autre histoire. !


----------



## Johann27 (25 Août 2012)

Si je me souviens bien de mes cours, si lointain aujourd'hui  , on considère que la peau sèche reste isolante jusqu'à 50v donc largement sous la tension de la batterie.


----------



## mistercz100 (21 Octobre 2013)

j'ai l'impression qu'il y a deux version du macintosh portable car une a le track ball et l'autre pas .

La côte de ces machines semble très élevés ( 200/400 e ! )


----------

